# Navigation



## jambam (May 6, 2018)

I understand the navigation will give you turn by turn directions and the estimated charge level of your m3 when you arrive at your destination. Is there a way to have your house as your destination and not use turn by turn directions but the navigation will still continuously calculate your arrival charge to your Home? For example, lets say you have a bunch of errands to run and maybe you have to travel to a couple of near by towns but you know where you are going. If the navigation would show you the "Home Base" arrival charge, you would know if you needed to start heading back home from your current location. I assume you could tell the navigation your destination is your home but as you drive away its going to constantly tell you to turn around...


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I do not believe so. Part of this may be because there could be other charging options around you. If you haven't ever looked at something like PlugShare, you may be amazed at how many J1772 plugs are around you. 

This question reeks of "Range Anxiety" Did your previous cars have this feature? 
Range Anxiety is somewhat normal for new users. But hopefully you will learn with a 300+ mile battery that you have to work to get out of range of a Supercharger, let alone an J1772 charger. 
You indicate a location of Georgia, and if you are anywhere near 60 miles from Atlanta, it becomes really hard to find a location in which a J1772 charger isn't available. And unless you are headed out I-20 to the west, there are lots of Tesla destination chargers all over the place. 

I actually find it hard to empty the batteries if I'm running errands around, going from town to town. In my 2015 Leaf, with only 88 miles, unless I was going downtown (I'm in Buford) I didn't really worry about it. I would drive around all day on a single charge.


----------

